# New member



## Johndramavictory (Jan 14, 2021)

Newbie here saying hello. Been training for almost 20 years. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 14, 2021)

Welcome....


----------



## Drugsgear (Jan 16, 2021)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## YourMuscleShop (May 18, 2022)

Johndramavictory said:


> Newbie here saying hello. Been training for almost 20 years. Thanks in advance for your help!


Welcome aboard my bro! Let us know if we could be any of your help


----------

